# Got through the NAPWDA recert



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

and passed.

Of course we had yet another injury which had to be flushed with betadine and bandaged between scenarios but we survived.

They were reasonable on the newly added obedience test requirement (of course I know how that works, whatever comments they make *this* time need to get fixed for the next time and our main issue was with the distance hand commands without voice-so it was ugly there but we got-r-done)

Got a lot of very good advice on the puppy who is quite the little beast now.


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Congrats! We do ours in March. How were your water hides set up? Our last one was only off a dock.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

This time we had one dock and one shoreline but we have tested before off of a boat. It is totally up to the discretion of the Master Trainer at the time.

This is our third cadaver cert with NAPWDA and each time it was different but within the parameters defined in the standard.


----------



## mel boschwitz (Apr 23, 2010)

Congrats!
Another injury? Are your dogs just really accident prone? Or do they do it on purpose because they love your pampering? Lol

Congrats again!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

EXCELLENT job! \\/\\/\\/\\/\\/


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

The puppy broke a puppy tooth but Grim is the only kamakaze dog I have. He just plows through everything in his way. I think Beau will be good. He is more of a "thinking" kind of dog.


----------



## Jim Delbridge (Jan 27, 2010)

Congratulations.
Who was the master trainer evaluating?

Jim


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Jeanne Frost


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

I hhave heard lots of good things about her, she is doing our certifications in March.


----------



## Nikki M Williams (Jul 17, 2009)

Congratulatios :grin:=D>


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

She is thorough, blunt and to the point. Well thought out problems. My experience with certifications has been do expect to leave with some lessons learned....always. And always be open to some good ideas.


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

Congrats Nancy. Glad you were able to work him!


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Congrats Nancy! The distance commands thing should be easy to fix for next time.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I actually got some good advice on changing my signals/body language to signals more noticeable to the dog at a distance. Also got a lot of helpful suggestions for the pup.


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Greta has more trouble with voice only commands. She will do the hand commands fine. Did they have the emergency stop in ob? I can't remember and we did this last year lol. Time to get the hot dogs back out


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Yes --- our team requires that one and I think the drop on recall is very important anyway. 

We will be bringing everyone up to the obedience standards for NAPWDA though. It is not that much. We were just rusty and I had planned on using that last week to do obedience drills to brush up but the foot injury killed that one. You do have to get them all "right"


----------

